# Should have turned left (Morphed into the Ray Stevens thread)



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Taken from my cell at 2:30

I should have turned left and kept on going.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

they are cold down there too!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I was thinking about the Keys. :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.... if you do that you should have stopped and picked me up on the way.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You in Mobile...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeppers, headed to Pascagoula unfortunately.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

70+degrees...sand between your toes....and a Margarita would be nice about now wouldn't it Darryl?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Yeppers, headed to Pascagoula unfortunately.


Isn't that where the squirrel went berzerk?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

In the first self righteous church, in a sleepy little town called pascagoula


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I was telling my kids about that on our last trip to Gulf Shores. And they are puzzled looking at me. So a squirrel went crazy there, did it hold the church hostage? My **** *** wife had no idea what I was talkin bout either. She had never heard of Ray Stevens.

One of the classics...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

My favorite from long ago...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> In the first self righteous church, in a sleepy little town called pascagoula


It was a fight for survival...

That ended in revival...


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You don't want to be down here it is just as cold as there lol


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess since the thread has already been hi-jacked I will continue on by saying that Ray Stevens is a very talented and creative man who I think never got the respect he deserved. He has a new song out about our great leaders in D.C. I will look and see if I can find it.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Hijacked is fine with me. It was pretty much a nonsense thread anyway.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

Here it is. "We the People" by Ray Stevens


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL... There isn't a whole lot of longevity in a thread titled I should have turned left. lmao...


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I got to see him live in Branson when i was a kid. It was a great show.


----------



## Offroadin89 (Oct 28, 2009)

yup, im in fl, its 33 here right now....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Dang, the globe is getting hot. Get Al on the horn.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

cochina beach is cold!


----------

